# Best blue-water boat for less than 30k?



## 2HTP (Dec 14, 2010)

OK, the thread title was meant to get the salty forum regulars a little spun up. Not looking for a blue-water boat per se, more a pocket ocean racer. 

I'm shopping for a boat with the following characteristics:

Sub-30', sub $30k
Decent light-air performance
Planes off the wind in a blow
Dinghy-like day sailing
Trailerable would be a bonus for recovery from point-point races
Crew of 4-5 optimal, but does well short-handed
Located on the West Coast

Uses will be:
Round-the-buoys racer/cruiser in light-air venue
PNW distance races: Offshore, Swiftsure, Vic-Maui
Day-sailing and overnights

The Express 27 is at the top of my list. The quality of construction is lovely, and from what I've heard they've a well-balanced helm and are quite stable off the wind. The Santa Cruz 27 is 2nd, there's a building OD fleet a few hours north of me, but for most attributes I find myself preferring the Express.

Other boats I've considered:
Olson 29/30 & Hobie 33 - prefer the smaller size, sail areas, loads of the 27'ers
B-25 & Moore 24 - too small
Synergy 1000 - rare, possibly outside of my price range

Any other suggestions?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

A bit small for the Vic-Maui race. Victoria to Maui on a 27' boat with a crew of 4?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

First, you do need to define trailerable. A Norsea 27 is trailerable, but you still need a travel lift to launch or haul it generally...it does fit on a trailer and can be stored on one and hauled around if you've got a large enough tow vehicle. 

Second, many, if not most, of the boats that will sail like a dinghy for daysailing and will get up on plane are not going to be suitable for a bluewater race like the Vic-Maui. 

Third, for your budget, most of the larger boats, say 28-30', you would be looking at are going to be in pretty rough shape. They'll need a fair bit of work and generally it will be FAR LESS EXPENSIVE to buy the exact same boat in good condition than it is going to be to buy the boat and refurbish it to good condition.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Doesn't the Vic Maui have a minimum length of 35?... could be my recollection is off...

Kirby 30 might fit the bill,

View Boat Photos - YachtWorld.com

In Vancouver right now there's a 30'version of a Martin 242 for sale.. well-built coldmolded and goes well, but it's a one-off.

View Boat Photos - YachtWorld.com

O29 would be marginal for any kind of cruising.


----------



## COOL (Dec 1, 2009)

The Antrim 27 fits your requirements, 
other than they generally sell for a bit
more than $30K. They have done a few
Pac Cups.
A Laser 28 may be a good option.
The Express 27 is a great boat, but
does not love light air.
You might keep an eye out for a Tripp 26.
Slightly smaller, but with more accomodation
than a Moore or B25, an Olson 25 is a great
little boat.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Faster
I looked at the Vic Maui site and couldn't find a min size listed but I would have thought 35 as well.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Considering the Notice of Race says:



> Yachts 8.5m (28 ft) and over, constructed 1/95 and after; shall have two exits. One exit shall be located forward of the foremost mast except where structural features prevent its installation.


and has several references to boats under 28' LOA, I would guess that there isn't a minimum length for entrants.


----------



## 2HTP (Dec 14, 2010)

*Thanks for all the replies.*

I thought the Vic-Maui had similar requirements to the Transpac and Pacific Cup, but they seem to be a bit more conservative in Canada. Wasn't aware of the 4-crew requirement. Also inboard propulsion is required. I guess that race won't be my first trip to Hawaii.

So "trailerable" will be essential, as I'll need to move it to and from S.F. SD: by trailerable, I mean under 13' tall on the trailer, <102" beam, under 3 tons with trailer and gear, hoist-launched. And I'm not looking for a project, but don't think I'm going to need to settle for one at $30k. Keep in mind, the boats I'm shopping for don't include a lot of teak furniture and plumbing/electrical down below.

The Antrim is a compelling boat, but yeah, out of my price range. Will look into the Tripp, Laser, Kirby and the O25. Great recommendations.

I've heard other comments that the Express doesn't like light air. Is that just relative to the SC27? For the around-the-cans stuff, I'll be racing PHRF against mostly heavier 30-35' racer cruisers (S29.1, J35, C&C34...). Unless they stick me in the sportboat fleet, against M24's and FT10s. Then it won't really matter.

Faster, I think I've seen that Martin listed for over a year now. A curious boat. You know what the story is?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

It is still mainly a big boat race. In 2008 the smallest were a Tartan Ten (33') and a Pretorien 35 and the other boats were 40' or larger,


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

2HTP said:


> Faster, I think I've seen that Martin listed for over a year now. A curious boat. You know what the story is?


This boat was a one-off built for a client that wanted a 'big' M242. It was built by Tuulos Boat works, a well known local cold molded builder. It really is a stretched 242 (a great little boat for banging around the buoys, btw) Originally called 'Knockout' she had a pretty high powered rig and, while a handful showed a lot of speed. She's since been sold a time or two, currently called 'Scimitar' and the rig has been downsized to something a bit more manageable. The interior is quite basic, IIRC.

She has been for sale for some time... and may be ripe for an serious offer. Obviously if you're looking for one-design action, though, this won't do.


----------



## 2HTP (Dec 14, 2010)

Actually, we have a fleet of M242's where I race. I was considering joining that fleet before deciding on an offshore racer. It could be the perfect compromise - maybe they won't notice the extra 6' of LOA...


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

Olsons have done the SHTP. A Hobie 33 won the dble handed division of the Transpac in '05. I sailed w/ the guy last winter. Would NOT have wanted to be on that boat. NO stove, NO head, just MRE's and a bucket.
A battery for running lights. But hey, it worked!


----------

